# *****When you Cheat on OMEGA who is it with?****



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*‘Aight Fellas, Let’s see ‘em….I’ll kick it off.







*


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

w/ ur mom

j/k, a G-Shock square makes for a nice daily


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Today this one










Nigel


----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

nobody does orange like this, so the temptation to cheat is justified
disclaimer, this is not a picture I took today


----------



## TMS8895 (Mar 16, 2018)

IWC & Breitling! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

One of these three:


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't cheat on Omega. Just switch out to a different model......


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

the harem.


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Out of Omegas ATM ...good idea for a thread tho


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## goatgibson (May 13, 2016)




----------



## pdaigle (May 12, 2018)

I need to get pictures of my watch boxes and all my watches so I can share when posts like this pop up......but....

I rotate weekly to a different watch. That being said, I've got a couple Oris watches, a Breitling Colt, a TAG F1, a Longines Conquest, several Seikos, a Citizen, a Shinola, several old and new Swatches, a Casio G-Shock, a Dan Henry, a couple of Tissots, a Bulova, a Glycine....those are the ones I can recall off the top of my head and without finishing my first cup of coffee - HAHA!

I'll try to get some pics of the watches to share.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Normally a Panerai or a Rolex.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Ross13 (Dec 25, 2018)

My BB GMT... But it never feels quite right.


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

Black Bay 58 Blue


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

Breitling
picture is not a current date, just a pic


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

It's been these two when I'm at home or running errands lately.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I usually rotate between a PO8900 and Speedy Pro with the PO getting most of the daylight. But currently in the drawer by these two Omegas are a Marathon GSAR and Seiko Ninja





















LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Reverend123! (Apr 11, 2020)

If your going to cheat on Omega it better be worth it.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Not often I 'cheat' on my Omega watches. However, if I do feel the urge to 'stray', it's with this beauty.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Seiko is before I got hooked on WISdom. It's rare but I have worn it this year.









TAG F1 was my consolidation purchase after selling my PO 2500 years ago. I wanted a white dial watch, a Motorsport theme and good water rating. I really like the way this watch looks. Has a diver theme to it with the rotating bezel without being one.









IWC Pilot because it's the best looking chronograph on the planet


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Tudor




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Thadmach (Jul 12, 2016)

My mistress for today


----------



## TurtleFan (Feb 23, 2021)

My all-time favorite (so far ) Christmas present from my GF...


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16247587
> 
> 
> View attachment 16247589


I'm not a believer in infidelity, but for _this_ I'd be willing to look the other way.

René


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

This 'un......it's different enough to keep the SMP relationship fresh!


----------



## Triptonic (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Lotsa' stuff.....


----------



## JimmyS (Jan 17, 2016)

Today’s mistress:


----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)

I don’t always cheat on my Omegas but when I do…..


----------



## WatchBorder (Apr 25, 2016)

TMS8895 said:


> IWC & Breitling!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


qbaolutely!


----------



## 8past10 (Jun 7, 2020)

My Master Control Date


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I cheat a lot. I have a wandering eye.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

When I'm in the mood for green...


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

_Very_ occasionally I cheat with this one - the MKII Key West; Bill Yao’s tribute to the fledgling days of airline travel & the very first GMT watch. 

Originally the brainchild of Juan Trippe, head of Pan American Airways, the original air crew issue black-dialled GMT watch creation was co-developed by the iconic airline with Rolex SA.
PanAm’s initial flights started on October 19 1927, delivering mail (& soon passengers) between Key West, Florida, and Havana, Cuba - hence the Key West name for MKII’s homage to the very first GMT watch…


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

My part-time lover...


----------



## tmokorn (Jul 4, 2018)

Since my Seamaster has become my new daily, this is my cheat! It’s better this way to keep high polished surfaces under the cuff.


----------



## tanalasta (Aug 26, 2013)

Nobody posted a photo of an Apple Watch yet? Brown shell cordovan strap from Delugs. 










Or on a more serious note










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Tag Heuer or Rolex











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Found a new mistress last week.. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Tough answer. One of these:

My current CWC is day/date SBS (but I don't have any photos on this computer).













































or...(not my picture, but my watch)


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

duc said:


> Tough answer. One of these:
> 
> My current CWC is day/date SBS (but I don't have any photos on this computer).
> View attachment 16285339
> ...


Nice Astronaut!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA 







*


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

fendushi said:


> View attachment 16283095


Love your IWC!!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Timex and Hamilton. Cheers


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*







*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mostly Grand Seiko, but that can change on the daily, lol


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

My Summiteer as of late - it’s the walk-on that made the team and is too good to keep off of the field.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Omega and I are open about it so it's not cheating


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

My first “nice” watch was an Omega Seamaster 60; that opened the door to many others, but mostly Rolex and IWC. My favorite Rolex is the Deep Sea (pictured with my Panerai 243) and my favorite IWC is the Big Pilot.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16298678


C'mon, Abe... just one? 🤣


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

I wear my SMP midsize on most days but I did just pick up this Oris Big Crown Pointer Date.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Only two can lure me away from my POC...


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Just got a Seiko back on the wrist for the first time in a long time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

An IWC item I picked up. Pity there are no Omega cars


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

When I cheat, more often than not it’s with a Zodiac. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

For me, it’s more like “when you cheat on Doxa, who do you do it with?” Currently that would be Omega. Here’s a random pick of one of many I own or have owned.


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

It's typically one of these two:


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Feeling bad about letting my Peter Blake go, so I quickly replaced it with this:


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Nordicbeast said:


> Only two can lure me away from my POC...
> 
> View attachment 16299597


 I've never noticed the "original gas escape valve" on the Sea Dweller. Nice.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

anonymousmoose said:


> I've never noticed the "original gas escape valve" on the Sea Dweller. Nice.


Thanks...only the DeepSea version of the Sea Dweller has that text.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

GS for me


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

If it's not the Speedmaster, then it's the crown.


----------



## Titan7 (Nov 9, 2020)

Rolex, Tag, Seiko


----------



## nyy101 (Apr 26, 2019)

Moved to a three watch rotation only. So if it’s not the SMP or AT…it’s the Sinn! Might sell, though. What I am finding is, I am having trouble deciding a time to NOT wear either of my Omega’s..


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

My beater..... Aerospace









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

took said:


> My beater..... Aerospace
> View attachment 16328077
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Very well played indeed!! And good job on the pairing...that strap works perfectly! 🤠 👌 

Rene


----------



## elmason (Nov 1, 2015)

I cheat with Rolex or Helson……I find Helson to be extraordinary value!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Intra-Matic #LosAngeles







*


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Zenith or Serica:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Marskell (Apr 2, 2007)

Depends. I'm having a Spinnaker day.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

deepsea03 said:


> Mostly Grand Seiko, but that can change on the daily, lol


The strap pairing is . Love this, what is the model for this GS

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

took said:


> The strap pairing is . Love this, what is the model for this GS
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thank you, this is the SBGM247 on a B&R band (but looks great on just about anything I've tried on it)


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

deepsea03 said:


> Thank you, this is the SBGM247 on a B&R band (but looks great on just about anything I've tried on it)


I have to say, that is hands down my favorite GS!!!!! It is now added to my list!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burntouttrader (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Home-wrecker indeed


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

A GS would keep me away from my Omega.....maybe for a day....









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

navjing0614 said:


> A GS would keep me away from my Omega.....maybe for a day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been neglecting that sexy beast lately. Glad to see it finally sneak into a picture. Even if it is just in the background.

Rene


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Titan II said:


> You've been neglecting that sexy beast lately. Glad to see it finally sneak into a picture. Even if it is just in the background.
> 
> Rene


.
Actually I'm waiting for my half link to come. As soon as it arrives, it'll be my daily again. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

sickondivers said:


> *‘Aight Fellas, Let’s see ‘em….I’ll kick it off.
> View attachment 16246126
> *


lol! many........
but this one gives me a lot of pleasure "cheating"...........


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

bombaywalla said:


> lol! many........
> but this one gives me a lot of pleasure "cheating"...........
> 
> View attachment 16369970


What the heck's that?


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)

Among others:


----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)

The JLC is one of my favorites.


----------



## Split-Personality (May 7, 2009)

sickondivers said:


> View attachment 16322855


Love your signature!


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

My Omega is my dark dial dress watch. My Jaeger-LeCoultre is my light dial dress watch. 

Which one I wear depends on my mood. Both go great with any suit and work well for any semi-formal to formal occasion.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

DowningB said:


> My Omega is my dark dial dress watch. My Jaeger-LeCoultre is my light dial dress watch.
> 
> Which one I wear depends on my mood. Both go great with any suit and work well for any semi-formal to formal occasion.
> 
> ...


Two stunning watches! You have fine taste, sir.

René


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I cheat with a couple...

Like @Lumefreak mentioned a few posts ago, there's a Damasko that'll cause me to stray...









as will my Breitling.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Something completely different. I love this piece!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

fendushi said:


> Something completely different. I love this piece!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16389939
> ...


I haven't seen this one before, thanks for sharing


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


> I haven't seen this one before, thanks for sharing


Thanks, I've been loving Bell & Ross lately.

Here's another:










Tried this one on today at the AD, I havent pulled the trigger yet so technically not cheating right?


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

More shots of the new BR03-93 GMT


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Only Seiko. I swear! Unless Rolex will have me one day.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

msig81 said:


> Only Seiko. I swear! Unless Rolex will have me one day.


----------



## Split-Personality (May 7, 2009)

fendushi said:


> Something completely different. I love this piece!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16389939
> ...


I want a B&R 03 92 is it? Not sure my puny wrists would pull off the big square though?!


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Been wearing this one a lot recently.


----------



## Split-Personality (May 7, 2009)

Answer to the Q, not sure if I posted already…. U1 gets most wrist time as it’s just so hardcore, do anything, go anywhere… got some Tissots, my late father’s Seiko, his late father's Lorus.

Got an unworn 1982 Speedy awaiting a milestone birthday


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Been cheating a lot lately with my Longines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Oops! Caught myself cheating with this one again these past few days ... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

mjrchabot said:


>


Very classy collection.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

cbouza3 said:


> Very classy collection.


Thanks! I’ve since added an Explorer 124270. Very content with the SOTC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

I get caught cheating with her often but always go back to other Omega girls


----------



## Bobcat Sig (Feb 19, 2020)

It seems I'm polyamorous when it comes to watches. Today, it's my Panerai Radiomir.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

weekend. 
JL for Madame... and Monaco for me.
if hotel guests recognize the HEUR.
they may be looking for a nice car, like a Porsche, in the parking 
They will search for a long time.....lol
......
I will have come with train and a very very small rental car


----------



## belok (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Cheating with my IWC today


----------



## Bobcat Sig (Feb 19, 2020)

Seeing all the Heuer LHD Monacos makes me happy. I‘m after one of those.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> Cheating with my IWC today
> 
> View attachment 16451415



That's a great looking watch, Clayton!! Is the case titanium?

René


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Titan II said:


> That's a great looking watch, Clayton!! Is the case titanium?
> 
> René


Hey Rene!

hope things in your home are back to normal, or as normal as can be!

……and yeah, the vintage mkXVIII is titanium…..


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Swatch and I have an open marriage. Sinning, not cheating.


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> Hey Rene!
> 
> hope things in your home are back to normal, or as normal as can be!
> 
> ...


Thanks Clayton! It appears we're _slowly_ heading towards a bit of normalcy. Let's hope that continues.🤞🤞

With OMEGA slowly but surely pushing their prices out of reach I might be looking elsewhere. This is something I find very appealing.

René


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, not cheating at the moment! Wearing my Speedmaster on a Forstner contemporary flat link but my IWC Portuguiser 40 mm is sitting on my dresser wound and ready so I’ll switch it up later.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Unfortunately, my speedy has become the side-chick…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpg1976 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh man, gotta say Rolex and Panerai lol


----------



## rpg1976 (Oct 17, 2007)

Elton Balch said:


> Well, not cheating at the moment! Wearing my Speedmaster on a Forstner contemporary flat link but my IWC Portuguiser 40 mm is sitting on my dresser wound and ready so I’ll switch it up later.
> 
> View attachment 16452505
> 
> View attachment 16452506


NICE


----------



## rpg1976 (Oct 17, 2007)

AEC said:


>


Love it


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

alas26 said:


> Unfortunately, my speedy has become the side-chick…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one could blame you. That's a cool Omega, but who could resist the Panda dial and super-cool style of that Zenith?


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

Elton Balch said:


> Well, not cheating at the moment! Wearing my Speedmaster on a Forstner contemporary flat link but my IWC Portuguiser 40 mm is sitting on my dresser wound and ready so I’ll switch it up later.
> 
> View attachment 16452505
> 
> View attachment 16452506


Sweet. Is this the relatively recent 40mm Portugieser?


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

AEC said:


> No one could blame you. That's a cool Omega, but who could resist the Panda dial and super-cool style of that Zenith?


I certainly couldn’t! But I also have to admit that even the Zenith A384 has been playing second fiddle to this…









It just works so well everyday for everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

alas26 said:


> I certainly couldn’t! But I also have to admit that even the Zenith A384 has been plying second fiddle to this…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, this is very interesting to hear! That watch has been on my radar. Looks great on your wrist


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGJ235 and my dad's old Bulova in the background


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

AEC said:


> Sweet. Is this the relatively recent 40mm Portugieser?


It is! Same movement is also in their new BP 43 (big Pilot). The blue dial is a sunburst but hard to photograph. I’m wearing it right now.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

IWC make some great watches, and Zenith is up there in my books also…..
My chronosport…..










……


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16453788
> 
> IWC make some great watches, and Zenith is up there in my books also…..
> My chronosport…..
> ...



 
mine say good evening to it


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

Giving the Seamaster a break...


----------



## Beamer68 (Apr 30, 2021)

Vulcain for me


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> Hey Rene!
> 
> hope things in your home are back to normal, or as normal as can be!
> 
> ...


Thanks Clayton! It appears we're _slowly_ heading towards a bit of normalcy. Let's hope that continues.🤞🤞

With OMEGA slowly but surely pushing their prices out of reach I might be looking elsewhere. This is something I find very appealing.

René


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

She seduced me with her slimmer case, curved sapphire crystal and that beautiful blue dial and bezel. It was hard for me to resist.































Busted!!!!


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

When I cheat on my black SMP...









it's often with this one.


----------



## vee1rotate (Jun 17, 2019)

Grand Seiko Quartz


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR GMT / HARLEY DAVIDSON #LosAngeles







*


----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

Frederique Constant today.


----------



## smyers.sw (9 mo ago)

Here’s my rotation. My 1680 Sub will come back into full rotation once I get the bracelet rebuilt (original folded links).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

smyers.sw said:


> Here’s my rotation. My 1680 Sub will come back into full rotation once I get the bracelet rebuilt (original folded links).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classics. Very nice trio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaisforlovers (Jan 18, 2019)

For the next 4 weeks I’ll be having a go with the Garmin Fenix. I’ll be hiking 275 miles of the Appalachian Trail. I was so close to wearing my Omega 300 MC, but this Garmin provides so much useful info. I’m looking forward to running it through its paces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

If it’s not Omega, I’m usually rocking my Breitling 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixnic (Sep 12, 2020)

Never thought I would cheat with a quartz, but it’s too beautiful to ignore.


----------



## Alex SBD (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Gixnic said:


> View attachment 16570819
> 
> Never thought I would cheat with a quartz, but it’s too beautiful to ignore.


F1 is a cool watch! I like the lugs on yours much better.

Tag's F1 does everything well. It's has the functions of a diver and a sporty racing feel.


----------



## 4011 (Jan 29, 2016)

I also cheat my Aqua Terra and my Speedmaster Pro with a Tag Heuer, this Carrera below. And sometimes with this Baume and Mercier flyback chronograph:


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

Citizen Ecodrive diver in titanium.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

MackyP said:


> I get caught cheating with her often but always go back to other Omega girls


Can’t blame you for cheating with that 😄


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Lately I been cheating with this beauty of a dial.


----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## GrowthTrackAcct (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

Tudor Black Bay 41 Silver Dial.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

My Omega is a rose gold black dial De Ville Tresor, which is a very formal dress watch. So when I cheat, I go with a rose gold cream dial JLC Moon Phase, an only slightly less formal dress watch. For even less formal but nevertheless still dress up affairs as well as just knocking around, I cheat on both with my steel black dial IWC Portofino 8-Day.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

mjrchabot said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you do Omega cufflinks with a Rolex? Didn't think that was legal...


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Nordicbeast said:


> Can you do Omega cufflinks with a Rolex? Didn't think that was legal...


Lol… it’s photographic evidence we can all live happily together!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Porky4774 said:


> View attachment 16589689


There's _something_ about that loooong seconds hand that I find extremely appealing...and satisfying.

René


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Added another mistress to my collection of mistresses 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)

Cheating


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## southcarolina1801 (Dec 10, 2008)

Batman says hello


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't think there is a better value for the price than Monta.....


----------



## jshaevitz (11 mo ago)

Usually a Hamilton.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Sometimes Tudor











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

sickondivers said:


> *#TUDOR #LosAngeles
> View attachment 16607827
> *


Beauty!!🤠👌

René


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Titan II said:


> Beauty!!🤠👌
> 
> René


*Thanks !!*


----------



## NRecob (Nov 30, 2011)

Reverend123! said:


> If your going to cheat on Omega it better be worth it.
> View attachment 16248734


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^ is* SICK!*


----------



## NRecob (Nov 30, 2011)

schoutedeni said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your Blancpain Fifty Fathoms is way past SICK!


----------



## NRecob (Nov 30, 2011)

southcarolina1801 said:


> Batman says hello


I was wonderin' if a Batman would show up! GORGEOUS. One of these days I'll get a phone call.....


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Master Control.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

MK II Kingston


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I already feel so dirty.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

there are others...


----------



## GrowthTrackAcct (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

C63 sealander today….


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

the usual suspects..,most of them anyway....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)

One of these. Really enjoying it as an alternative to the PO.


----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)

sickondivers said:


> *‘Aight Fellas, Let’s see ‘em….I’ll kick it off.
> View attachment 16246126
> *


----------



## damienmcguigan (Apr 22, 2019)

I have a soft spot for Oris and if im in a lazy mood, I will just wear my Garmin Fenix


----------



## justForFun (Dec 31, 2018)

My OP datejust... Was an irrational purchase and now is one of the watches I wear the most.









Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Greelycl (Apr 17, 2020)

Lately, its with my new Grand Seiko! (SBGA375) Love the lines and how it picks up the light


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

A new acquisition, kind of outside of my norm/comfort-zone.


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Usually my two Rolexes, but even the side BAEs get cheated on with other side BAEs like these, which I find to be REALLY FUN side BAEs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dover (8 mo ago)

If an Omega isn't on my wrist it's going to be this IWC... well that or one of the Garmin watches 😆


----------



## drhanson (Jul 9, 2012)

Grand Seiko, far and away the best bang for the buck. Quality far exceeding Rolex but priced less than Omega.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

My high school sweerheart!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16661442
> 
> My high school sweerheart!


Sweetheart. Sweerheart??


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Well I just picked this up today at Swatch museum in Switzerland, so having some fun with it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Dover said:


> View attachment 16655885
> 
> 
> If an Omega isn't on my wrist it's going to be this IWC... well that or one of the Garmin watches


Wonderful watch


----------



## myltz400 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## myltz400 (Feb 7, 2008)

that 1 guy said:


> View attachment 16663313


How are you liking the strap? Does it feel backwards wearing the tang in that direction?


----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

One on the far right.


http://imgur.com/BWMpMFe


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

myltz400 said:


> How are you liking the strap? Does it feel backwards wearing the tang in that direction?


The strap feels great, not awkward at all. It really didn't take any getting used to.


----------



## TimeWellSpent (Aug 26, 2021)

I never cheat on Omega… Don’t have any Omega watches in my collection. 

The only model that had my interest is the Speedmaster, but I always felt they were too expensive for the amount of watch I’d get. And seems I was right: Heard they are now selling for less than $300 bucks in the plastic version


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

TimeWellSpent said:


> I never cheat on Omega… Don’t have any Omega watches in my collection.
> 
> The only model that had my interest is the Speedmaster, but I always felt they were too expensive for the amount of watch I’d get. And seems I was right: Heard they are now selling for less than $300 bucks in the plastic version


Haha I get what you’re saying about the “plastic version”, but I always genuinely thought you were getting a lot for your money with a Speedy. Name another manual wind chrono with the history and consistent iconic and awesome design for ~$4000-7000 USD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fedev (Feb 22, 2021)

Never thought I would leave my Speedmaster, but sold it to buy this beauty 🙈


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

I own a fair few watches esp vintage but also some cheap Russian watches but recently bought the Tudor BB 41mm case and wow its so so accurate


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mausbiber8888 (Jun 1, 2020)

When i cheat on Omega, these are the Suspects with the most Wristtime.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

deepsea03 said:


>


Nice photo!! 🤠👍

René


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## OmegaA (7 mo ago)

At the moment, this guy:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Titan II said:


> Nice photo!! 🤠👍
> 
> René


Thank you!


----------



## GrowthTrackAcct (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Just mentally cheating as of now, but one day many years from now, this will be mine!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## TC198 (Aug 4, 2021)

Seiko divers, specifically the SKX series. They are my weakness and when I find a deal... I can't help myself 🤣


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Cross branding today


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Ooops!! Wrong thread. I try not to cheat...but if I do I prefer to keep it in the family.😉😅

Have a good week ahead, everyone!










René


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

So this P01 isthe main reason I cheat on my Speedmaster


----------



## Dover (8 mo ago)

This probably explains not only what a fanboy I am of Omega, but also perfectly clear of on my cheating. That said the NTTD, Planet Ocean and GMT were gifts.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

Its great to see a lot of Omega owners that also own the Tudor, for me so impressed with the Tudor range


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

She's a big, bold, brassy mistress but I wouldn't want to marry her.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

B&R Sunset


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

night falls as I look into the streets of the mean city


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

If not an omega, usually this fellow. 1970 Bell Matic. But for the light scratches to the crystal, this one rocks.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

My Dynamic is going in for service. I prefer a date on my daily driver, and when I'm up for something lighter in the warm weather, this old Sandoz diver is a good bet.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

My Flash


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

LP49 said:


> Sweetheart. Sweerheart??


Actually, my best Gurlfriend.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Last day borrowing the BR92-03....then it's back home to its owner


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


> Last day borrowing the BR92-03....then it's back home to its owner


not usually a fan of B&R but that one is one handsome looking piece!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Another Omega


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Rolex Speedking


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Tudor today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

mark2828 said:


> View attachment 16711854
> 
> Rolex Speedking


Nice car/watch!


IWC Pilot


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Like wise … I have been looking at IWC quite a lot lately !!


anonymousmoose said:


> Nice car/watch!
> 
> 
> IWC Pilot


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

mark2828 said:


> Like wise … I have been looking at IWC quite a lot lately !!


I love their Pilot Chronograph lineup. The Marks are pretty good too. For divers, it's Omega - for me at least.


----------



## TechBacon (May 21, 2021)

Tudor


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TurtleFan (Feb 23, 2021)

Either one of these:


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

TurtleFan said:


> Either one of these:


What Rolex model is the blue one? I never seen that one and have taken an instant liking to it


----------



## TurtleFan (Feb 23, 2021)

anonymousmoose said:


> What Rolex model is the blue one? I never seen that one and have taken an instant liking to it


DateJust 41 (Ref 126300-0001) Blue dial with a smooth bezel and oyster bracelet

Rolex DateJust 41 Blue dial


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

TurtleFan said:


> DateJust 41 (Ref 126300-0001) Blue dial with a smooth bezel and oyster bracelet
> 
> Rolex DateJust 41 Blue dial


What's the difficulty getting on at RRP?


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

This one yesterday


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

One I don't wear often enough. Only noticed today thatthe crystal had a green hue to it in the sun.









Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TechBacon (May 21, 2021)

Turpinr said:


> This one yesterday
> View attachment 16722146


 Gorgeous


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

300T on RSM Fabric strap


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

the Zippo long story! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


>


i don't know what's yummier....the big pilot or the steak


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jonathan T said:


> i don't know what's yummier....the big pilot or the steak


Thanks! Have a great week


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

freshly delivered yesterday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Kaydogg (6 mo ago)

couple of them


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Phlieger Phriday


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

IWC for me today….


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

MR-G as mY GADA today…..and John Fogerty in Vancouver last night!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

With this one currently >


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Vintage Seiko and Coffee - Life is good, friends


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Seiko Oceancruiser today


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Friendly neighborhood Garden Orb


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

If you don't go to Home Depot, is it really a weekend?!?


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

I love me some Oris


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Since we're posting bug photos - this just happened to me the other day after giving a ZOOM talk, a fisher spider ( HUGE ) was hanging out by my Doxa and mic. I was able to scoop her up and pop her out into the woods. Where, upon being released, she charged me in aggressive fashion. I quick-skipped away in a less than dominant species manner.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

IW500901


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I think this about covers it…


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Usually Panerai.


----------



## nsims (6 mo ago)

Perfect cheat day


NS


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

something very different today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

More vacation shots ….


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Islander Northport


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is one option.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Or this one.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Or this one.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Or this one.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

If you are going to cheat on your Omega, at least cheat with something as good


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

....but I don't cheat very often because my Omega is exotic


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Then there’s this one. It’s a fun affordable watch. I believe I paid more for the exotic strap that I have it on than the watch itself. The curved case & curved crystal are well done. It’s clearly inspired by Franck Muller’s designs. It starts more conversations than any other watch in my collection.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Rangeman today…..


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

W&W Seiko 5


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Citizen today…..










……rare black Royal Marine Commando


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Recently, the Cartier sisters...
















...alas, one at a time though.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## AsTimeFlies (Sep 9, 2021)

Is this really cheating? I'm ready for the bashing.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

AsTimeFlies said:


> Is this really cheating? I'm ready for the bashing.
> 
> View attachment 16835538



Lol I’ll take the shots with you











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Usually one of these two


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bezel-less Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

AsTimeFlies said:


> Is this really cheating? I'm ready for the bashing.
> 
> View attachment 16835538


Nah....that's just playing make believe!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Casual Friday


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Today it’s this one. It is one that my wife bought for me. It’s not my fav but it works well. Tag Heuer F1 Caliber 16.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Shutterbug57 said:


> Today it’s this one. It is one that my wife bought for me. It’s not my fav but it works well. Tag Heuer F1 Caliber 16.
> 
> View attachment 16842541


I like it! Nice sports watch

I like the detail in the subdials, Chronograph layout is good and a well recognised maker.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Monday meetings and the Big Pilot


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

Shutterbug57 said:


> Today it’s this one. It is one that my wife bought for me. It’s not my fav but it works well. Tag Heuer F1 Caliber 16.
> 
> View attachment 16842541


Looks like a great watch! I especially like the design of the pushers - so smart and well integrated adjacent to the crown guards.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Or there is this one.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Perhaps my Black Power or my Blue Moon or my White Light:

























But The One Watch To Rule Them All is my Dark Knight:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Caravelle Sea Hunter and Gracie


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

deepsea03 said:


>


Cool strap. Did it come with the Doxa or did you pick it up along the way?

BTW - regarding Gracie above; looks like she isn't letting go!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

duc said:


> Cool strap. Did it come with the Doxa or did you pick it up along the way?
> 
> BTW - regarding Gracie above; looks like she isn't letting go!


The Zulu rubber dive strap was picked up along the way and you're tight about Gracie, lol


----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)

The reverse of this:









Is this little fella!:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

This little beauty is taking a lot of my wrist time at the moment.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6105-8000 at sundown


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


>


Absolutely love it!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bertucci…..titanium, 200m WR, T25 lume, 10yr battery…..one of the best field watches out there!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BP500901


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Seiko Brightz SAGK001


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

NWA


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

I’ve been cheating with Longines for a while now. I’ve bought two in the past few weeks.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Oh well….


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tudor Black Bay ceramic for today!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Maddog1970 said:


> Tudor Black Bay ceramic for today!
> 
> View attachment 16872284


How do you like it? Looks lovely. How’s the strap? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Some times








with a simple Chinese mechanical. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> How do you like it? Looks lovely. How’s the strap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! The OEM rubber hybrid strap is a lot nicer than I thought it would be, a solid effort by Tudor…..the fabric strap that also comes with it is pretty nice also…….


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Maddog1970 said:


> Love it! The OEM rubber hybrid strap is a lot nicer than I thought it would be, a solid effort by Tudor…..the fabric strap that also comes with it is pretty nice also…….


Very cool. I was curious about that strap. Glad to hear your enjoying it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Just got this back...I had foolishly sold it but was able to trade for it last weekend:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

i do love my seamaster but when I want something a little bolder the 47mm moonphase chronograph of the Ernst Benz Chronolunar does the trick quite nicely


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tudor BB ceramic again today


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Maddog1970 said:


> Tudor BB ceramic again today
> 
> View attachment 16890697


Still interested in this one. How’s the bezel action?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nothing says "weekends" like cleaning gutters


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Or in my case it was trimming hedges - no photos though.

Nigel


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

No one, I'm staying the course. I recently bought a Seiko and a scurfa looking at potential alternative pieces to my Omega. Both watches were promptly packaged back up and listed for sale as they just felt....wrong. The Omega just feels like MY WATCH and has earned it's spot on my wrist.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mauserman (Feb 18, 2019)

Just picked this one up yesterday for a great price, so it's getting some wrist time for a few days.


----------



## Chacend (Nov 18, 2011)

Old Faithful, this Sinn 657 was my daily driver and only watch for 9 years before purchasing my Omegas this year.


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

My Mistress:


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Last evening:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6105-8000


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Sundays usually find me winding and wearing this guy...


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SRPJ19 Seiko x Huf collab

I'm not into street wear or skate culture that Huff is known for, I just like the Fall-ish colors


----------



## szatoshi (Dec 8, 2021)

usually...


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Citizen Hyper Aqualand


----------



## MmmBacon (Aug 3, 2018)

My new AT has dominated the wrist time lately, but have found some renewed love and appreciation for my Hamilton Navy Pioneer. Love its simplicity plus it holds some sentimental value


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Changed to this


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

Mainly the GS because it’s the newest. Still love the classics though.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T. Graph on loan for a few days


----------



## matt74 (Jul 9, 2012)

I’m alternating between this GS and the Omega SMP.


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

This one today


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

matt74 said:


> I’m alternating between this GS and the Omega SMP.
> 
> View attachment 16915319


Love that GMT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T Graph


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

My 22 year old girlfriend.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SRPJ19


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sometimes it’s this guy…









…or this one.









Of course, there are others.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1977 6309-7040


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1968 6105-8000


----------



## ink3027 (Jun 15, 2017)

Grand Seiko


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Sugman said:


> Sometimes it’s this guy…
> View attachment 16929647
> 
> 
> ...


Longines puts out some great watches for the money. A lot of value there. Come to think of it Oris does too. Those look lovely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Longines puts out some great watches for the money. A lot of value there. Come to think of it Oris does too. Those look lovely!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!


----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Woke up this morning and had those Statesboro Blues


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Today this one


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Aerospace EVO


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50P


----------



## Kingmav77 (3 mo ago)

Swatch


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

PAM00380


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6309 draws Home Depot duty


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Grand Seiko GMT









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

My one and only GS (for now)









Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This one lately…pretty much all summer.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

I guess i am "half cheating" on omega today???? :-D


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50 Pro


----------



## Truck Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

Sinn


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6139-6002


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Loving this so far. The dimensions are spot on except for the thickness. It it was around 13mm it would have perfect for my wrist.









Sent from my Pixel 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

I’ve always enjoyed skeleton designs so I break out this Epos from time to time


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

I cheat on my new Seamaster with my 22 year old girlfriend.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T-Graph


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGE285


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Apparently Lisinopril is a thing 
Also, a ‘68 6105-8000 on Barton rubber


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lately it’s been with Tudor…..


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

For the last couple of days:


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

my wife and I enjoy the fall Arts & Crafts Fair Season. This one is the Hummingbird Festival in tiny Hogansville, GA 

kettle corn popcorn, good weather and Giant Hummingbirds - life is good


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Sadly two Omegas were put on the chopping block for my all time favorite. Goodbye Speedy and PO, hello BP! I still have an Omega to keep it company so I’m still part of the Omega fam


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1970 6139-6010 Proof “Bruce Lee”


----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6309-7040


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

tudor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1977 6139-6002 on Uncle Straps


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Black and orange with the Ernst Benz Chronoscope today


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph on a baseball glove strap Mott Straps (solar g-shocker on wus)


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The best price to value ratio diver available IMO.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

The OG sports watch today on its dressiest strap.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1970 6139-6010


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Here lately I have been wearing the Breitling Aerospace, and keeping the Speedy for particular occasions.






























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

a well-loved 103


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

A sexy, slimmer French model


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze with a Crown and Buckle 22mm Supreme NATO.


----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)




----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

I Zero I said:


> View attachment 17013159


Man that’s just an excellent looking watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

knocking about with the 1977 6309-7040


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

I Zero I said:


> View attachment 17013159


This is absolutely stunning!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1970 6139-6010 knocking out the honey-do list


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Still in the honeymoon phase









Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGE285


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4k


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Tudor, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## mastrmateo (Jul 25, 2016)

Like the gentleman above - Sinn!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Like the gentleman above, Sinn


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Seiko Saturday


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Xizor (Apr 25, 2011)

Got a GSHOCK recently for site work / getting hands on with power tools etc.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph


----------



## JonathanTaylor (Dec 21, 2021)

Usually Seiko


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Took 15 years to afford to pull the trigger, now I’m sharing time w the Ploprof


----------



## DahMan (2 mo ago)

With her, and Speedy has no idea. Actually thinks he’s on vacation….


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

The Red Goat said:


> Took 15 years to afford to pull the trigger, now I’m sharing time w the Ploprof


Congrats! Absolutely stunning watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DahMan (2 mo ago)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Congrats! Absolutely stunning watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thx


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Much appreciated!

Happy belated Veterans Day


----------



## DahMan (2 mo ago)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Congrats! Absolutely stunning watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





usmc_k9_vet said:


> Congrats! Absolutely stunning watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





usmc_k9_vet said:


> Congrats! Absolutely stunning watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as is yours, congrats…


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Happy International Pogue Day


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

LP49 said:


> I cheat on my new Seamaster with my 22 year old girlfriend.
> View attachment 16968387


Wrong photo? :-D


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

anonymousmoose said:


> Wrong photo? :-D


Ms. Seamaster and Ms. Speedmaster unfortunately are no longer speaking to each other


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I don’t have a 22 y.o. girlfriend, so for now it’s my Hydroconquest.









Plus, my wife’s much more accepting of this.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68 6105-8000


----------



## holderp62 (3 mo ago)

And now for something completely different


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

103 & coffee on a chilly morning


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*G-SHOCK #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It was this one during the day…









…but I’m taking this one to bed with me, tonight.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm having an affair with this French beauty.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Caturday


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

deepsea03 said:


> Caturday


Makes me want to pull my 6139A (black dial) out of my safe. I also wear it on leather and not the bracelet.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

3861


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

fendushi said:


> I'm having an affair with this French beauty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17042292


Such a beautiful watch. If Delugs release a rubber strap for this I’m 100% in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGE285


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

Currently it will be these two.


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

So technically, my Omega GSOTM is the 'other' watch (as it's my latest acquisition), but when I'm not wearing the GSOTM, this has been my daily since I picked it up in Feb:


----------



## Jerk_Store (3 mo ago)

IWC. I love their Pilot 41 collection


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6309 and a case of the Tuesdays


----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)

Jaquet Droz or any other such high maintenance and temperamental senorita.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Remember, kids to clean as you go today


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT #Isofrane #LosAngeles







*


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

With my GS.









Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

I don’t cheat often, but when I do it’s usually with this Tag, which my girlfriend got me about 2.5 years ago and which sent me down this addicting rabbit hole











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

The usual suspects.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Quite often one of these.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171 on mott straps baseball glove leather


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6139-6010


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ceramic PAM292


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro




www.instagram.com


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

SEIKO diver’s 1965 Save the Ocean. Ref: SPB297J1


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

chriscentro said:


> chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro
> ...


beautiful dial!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

chriscentro said:


> chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro
> ...


Stunning. I’m a big fan of the way GS does most of their GMT models. I definitely see one in my future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

One of these other three…


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just in today. I feel so dirty.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Every now and then I reach out for this guy. 









Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nothing like T-shirts and almost 80’s in December in the south


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Right here baby:


----------



## MmmBacon (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## JonathanTaylor (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Autavia details


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

A grey and rainy day outside seems like a good day to stay inside and work a puzzle


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Fresh out of the box. Let the honeymoon phase begin. 









Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

For around 1K this is definitely a winner. Quality is on par with Oris, Longines and even Tag. Can't complain and look at th le loom. 









Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

Can it really be considered cheating? If there’s a Snoopy gracing their back side, this is a fling at best.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I am readying my wrist for the return of my my 166.077. It's due next week. Until then, all my hockey pucks are fair game:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMM1959 (Oct 31, 2019)

The other "O" brand...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sinn 103


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

48 hours later plus 10 secs. Hopefully it settles a bit more to less than 5 seconds a say.









Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks good on a strap too. Changing straps is a breeze too. 

Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Isabella x SD4k


----------



## Sky-Dweller (Mar 2, 2012)

For now still Omega


----------



## TurtleFan (Feb 23, 2021)

Today is the 4 year anniversary of receiving this from my GF!
Blue Christmases aren't all bad!


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Guilty as charged but currently the Seamaster gets more wrist time:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Heuer 7763 (2nd execution) on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

2016 39mm Master Control Date


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Perfect time . On another strap.









Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Christmas Eve but still a Saturday so you know what that means


----------



## justForFun (Dec 31, 2018)

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakswak (Dec 19, 2009)

1st gen Orange Monster


----------



## Pastor Chris (12 mo ago)

Great thread! Most often it is with a Seiko these days:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Santa's workshop


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

early morning w/ the 7763


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## justForFun (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year people.









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Imagestreet (Apr 19, 2020)

Grand Seiko SBGJ203


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

JLC Master Hometime. Over the last few years I've come around to JLC's quirky style from the Magali Métrailler era.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BOREALIS SeaDragon #CudaStrap #LosAngeles







*


----------



## whowatchesthewatches (2 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm considering a 1st gen AT. But happy to two input if I should be considering another watch. Target budget is what a 1st Gen AT would roughly cost. I like IWC but really mainly their Pilot range, and I've got the Chrono


----------



## whowatchesthewatches (2 mo ago)

anonymousmoose said:


> I'm considering a 1st gen AT. But happy to two input if I should be considering another watch. Target budget is what a 1st Gen AT would roughly cost. I like IWC but really mainly their Pilot range, and I've got the Chrono


Only competitor that comes to my mind for the Aqua Terra would be the Datejust, but I don't know if you can get a decent condition Datejust for the same amount of money.


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

I actually cheat on Seiko with Omega, but I don't think I can be faulted for that too much 😁


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50P


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Saturday breakfast date


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

If i need the perfect time always. 









Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jimmer42 (Feb 18, 2011)

Only with one of these
















Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## simon1003 (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been faithful since buying my PO last August, but the Cartier Santos Blue PVD is certainly fluttering it's eyelashes at me, and annual bonus time is only a few months away...


----------



## Prof_James (Aug 14, 2020)

Oris - a lighter weight Swiss alternative to my Seamaster 300 on a NATO!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------

